# Support the 2013 Face of America Bike Ride



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Help Support My Participation in the 2013 Face of America Bike Ride

This April 26-28, I am participating - for the 4th year - in an inspiring event honoring our nation’s servicemen and women, particularly those with disabilities. You have a unique opportunity to help me celebrate their service to our nation. Let me tell you about it.

The 2013 Face of America Ride is an annual bicycle ride from World T.E.A.M. Sports, a not-for profit organization celebrating its 20th anniversary in 2013. This two-day bike ride from the Pentagon at our Nation’s Capitol to the historic battlefields of Gettysburg, Pennsylvania honors our military - veterans and active duty, disabled and able-bodied — and the true American Spirit.

Like all World T.E.A.M. Sports events, the Face of America brings together disabled and non-disabled athletes to provide inspiration to all Americans. Everybody is encouraged to join as a participant in this immensely satisfying event. If you can’t join me in participating, you can still show your support for our disabled servicemen and women by making a contribution. As a veteran myself, as well as a participant, I have agreed to raise funds through my ride. You can make a contribution to support me by clicking on the URL below.

There is no charge for any disabled servicemen or women to ride. Your donation will be applied to paying their event costs, including accommodations, food, bikes and other associated expenses. Other donations and sponsorship support will cover the costs of the event.

World T.E.A.M. Sports is a registered 501(c)(3) organization, so donations are tax deductible to the limit permitted by law. The organization's federal tax identification number is 56-1827893. Learn more about World T.E.A.M. Sports' finances, including past IRS 990 forms, at Our Financials | World T.E.A.M. Sports.

Thanks!

Follow This Link to visit my personal web page and help me in my efforts to support World T.E.A.M. Sports

******************************************************************************
Some email systems do not support the use of links and therefore this link may not appear to work. If so, copy and paste the following into your browser: 
http://worldteamsports.kintera.org/f...1&e=6545705622
******************************************************************************


----------

